
Prince had grand plans for his autobiography, but only a few months to live - bookofjoe
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2019/09/09/the-book-of-prince
======
orf
What an absolutely fantastic long read. I would have loved to read that
biography :(

~~~
bonzini
It's out next October.

------
teknopurge
This article was solid.

